# Little Ginger Snaps is all Moved in



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ginger Snaps is now home and all unpacked with a little help from mommy and daddy. It really did not take long for her to set her things up and get settled in because she had been here for several visits prior to her move in date. To say the least she has settled in very easily. Haley,Moose and her are getting along great and absolutely love to play together. Jasper is very good with her and takes an active interest in what Ginger is up to, however he is not into "crazy" play like Ginger and Moose are. I think that will all come in time. What is amazing for only an 9 week old puppy is that Ginger displays a much more out going personality and behavior with Haley and Moose , but with Jasper she must sense his hesitation and uneasiness because she shows a Very submissive side to him....she will belly crawl up towards Jasper frequently (instead of running right up to his face) and she likes to rub against him and she does not try to do any "rough" play with him. For 9 weeks I find it impressive how hard she is trying to make friends with him without upsetting the big guy of the house. Jasper has given her kisses and let her nap with him a few times so what Ginger is doing must be working. 
Now as for daddy all I have to say is that she is







. In his book she can do no wrong and everything about her is cute, cute, cute....As for mommy, well I am head over heals in love with her. This should be rather obvious by how camera happy I have been with her.....

Here she is driving home: 








Enjoying 1 of many of her new beds:








daddy and Ginger playing dress up in Petsmart:








playing with Mr. Moose:








OMG there is a kitty in my house:








Enjoying Chewies:








A nice big taste of her 1st milkshake with her daddy:
















relaxing with Jasper:








Have a belly shot mommy:








Moose showing what a good brother he is going to be:








More to come>>>>>


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Playing with crunchy puppy:








Fun with daddy:
















All played out with Moose:








Ginger's 1st bath:
























a treat during drying time:








How to attack the brush:

































Still more to come>>>


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Too cute! She fits in so well. Thank you for the tummy shot, just adore that little pink tum.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

More napping with Moose:
















Haley getting in on the fun:
















Jasper observing:








Ice cream time (only tid bits of vanilla and strawberry for the kids):
































The View from my bed @ 7:30 am:








The kids napping on daddy:








Haley bringing toys to bed for me:










I have more pics:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

My boys:








Oh more more play time:








Jasper mugging it up:








More toys:








Jasper and Haley checking things out:
































Ginger had a visit yesterday with her brothers Shadow and Midnight plus KC's brother Pete...they were all played out:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sitting proudly on her daddy with a smug little grin:









There will be many more photos to come...hope you enjoyed these so far!!! 
Ginger says she is very excited to be a member of such a neat forum with so many awesome doggies.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I love all the photos, I can't pick a favorite. She is so adorable, and looks like a true daddy's girl!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

These pictures are soooo adorable! shes so precious!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I have looked and looked and looked and I can not decide which pic I like the best....they are all so cute....but the ones of Ginger and the boys are really over the moon cuteness...and of course any pic of Raplh with his doggies is always a joy to see...he loves them so....


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw, she's so cute!! Thanks for all the photos!


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Great pictures! She is so adorable!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ladies...we have a hard time choosing which pic we like best to.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gorgeous! I am so glad that she is home with you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Laura, she is adorable! Everyone seems to be so happy, especially Ralph! I love Jasper's white fur. It looks so thick and soft I want to nuzzle right into him!!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love how PERFECTLY she is fitting in! Makes me heart melt. She sure is a sweetie pie!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

yay she is finally home , do they get the runs from dairy ? i stay clear of it as if i give mine a tiny bit they get the runs


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

My favorite pic is her in her own little car. OMG shes so adoreable!!!!! Glad the other guys are getting along with her and shes being so patient with he big guy. HAHAHA the kitty had to get in on the fun.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

oh she is wayyyy to adorable!!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

sugarbaby said:


> yay she is finally home , do they get the runs from dairy ? i stay clear of it as if i give mine a tiny bit they get the runs


I am happy to say all 3 of my dogs have very good potties. Dairy luckily has never been an issue for my pets (they do not get a lot), but some cuts of beef have given Mr. Moose some issues and Jasper get's yuckies when he eats too many belle peppers(1 of his favorite snacks).


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness! She is so precious! What a beautiful coat!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> I am happy to say all 3 of my dogs have very good potties. Dairy luckily has never been an issue for my pets (they do not get a lot), but some cuts of beef have given Mr. Moose some issues and Jasper get's yuckies when he eats too many belle peppers(1 of his favorite snacks).


your very lucky  , nothing worse than those big sad eyes when you have something yummy and you cant share lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yayyyyyy i was lookin at these adorable pics when i was at work today and boy did it keep me busy hehe!  im so glad w eboth have our babies home and loving every second of it!


----------

